# White Screen



## thoron (Aug 2, 2010)

Why am I getting a white screen all of a sudden. I cleared my temporary internet files, tried ctrl+f5, neigther work.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2010)

On FA main site right?
I'm getting that too.


----------



## FancyMissLady (Aug 2, 2010)

thoron said:


> Why am I getting a white screen all of a sudden. I cleared my temporary internet files, tried ctrl+f5, neigther work.



Same.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, me too. Looks like there was too much porn and it broke.

... lol I wonder what really happened.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2010)

Earlier today pages on FA were taking forever to load.
Got a lot of 404 errors too earlier.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope it's not some malware attack or anything.

Interesting enough, sigma.furaffinity.net is still on, though I can't log in

EDIT: IT'S BACK ON, YESH!


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 2, 2010)

its back up, i just hope that wasnt anything serious


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to the sigma site then clicked on where it said to go.
Was back up at that instant.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm getting that too. There seems to be many problems today, is FA being under attack or something?

Edit: It's okay now.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 2, 2010)

Everyone calm down, FA was down for 5 minutes, it's not like it's the end of the world, or something.
Also, before anyone goes shouting "attack" etc, wait for an official statement.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Everyone calm down, FA was down for 5 minutes, it's not like it's the end of the world, or something.



You know this is clearly not true for most people on FA :V


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 3, 2010)

its back..... what is causing it?


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 3, 2010)

Just went down again


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh great, white screen again...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2010)

DEFINITELY HAXX0RZ


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep same thing happened to me...


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Aug 3, 2010)

T.T its the end of the world FA is down T.T


----------



## Farx (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a picture of me... in a snowstorm... awesomeface.jpg


----------



## Foxxel (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep same.
Looks like there is some activity through one of the U.S. Servers in Virgina (Were FA servers are located). Might be some government thing closing and doing something with that location were the servers go in and out.
Or just some updates causing some blackout for 5-8 min


----------



## Busterdrag (Aug 3, 2010)

Got a white screen too. For the second time these days.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh mah Gawd, first hax, now a government conspiracy? Guys, it's probably some random error thing and it'll be fixed in less than an hour. :|


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 3, 2010)

maybe theyre adding the registering update


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Oh mah Gawd, first hax, now a government conspiracy? Guys, it's probably some random error thing and it'll be fixed in less than an hour. :|


 
Hour = 4 hrs/day


----------



## Gizgiz (Aug 3, 2010)

http://twitter.com/furaffinity

"I DIDN'T DO IT! It's all @dragoneer's fault. He's too fat, and stepped on the ethernet cable, blocking the data."


i loled


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

noob1444 said:


> Hour = 4 hrs/day


 
Meh it's not like the world is going to end just because you can't get on FA. You aren't paying for it and I very much doubt you're donating to keep it up. SO it's basically a free service that you're leaching from. You can wish for it to be a stable service, but until FA is a for pay site, the RAEG here is rude... And I'm sure the FA team is already working on it, if it wasn't them who caused it in the first place.


----------



## trekwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

it's a white out again 4:15pm eastern


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

While the site is down, why don't some of you 100+ guests register on these forums? We could use some more members to liven the place up.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Gizgiz said:


> http://twitter.com/furaffinity
> 
> "I DIDN'T DO IT! It's all @dragoneer's fault. He's too fat, and stepped on the ethernet cable, blocking the data."
> 
> ...


 
HAHA! fandom comedy... it's amusing


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh it's not like the world is going to end just because you can't get on FA. You aren't paying for it and I very much doubt you're donating to keep it up. SO it's basically a free service that you're leaching from. You can wish for it to be a stable service, but until FA is a for pay site, the RAEG here is rude... And I'm sure the FA team is already working on it, if it wasn't them who caused it in the first place.


 
I'm not raging, just waiting for a reply to a note


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

but by all of these people complaining isnt it also letting the FA team know that its not only a few users?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> While the site is down, why don't some of you 100+ guests register on these forums? We could use some more members to liven the place up.


 
Because they would be here for all of 2 posts before FA came back up and then the account might as well be defunct.



noob1444 said:


> I'm not raging, just waiting for a reply to a note


 
If your life doesn't depend on the note, it's all good.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

especially if someone spent alot on a commission and can only get hold of the person by fa


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> but by all of these people complaining isnt it also letting the FA team know that its not only a few users?



Which is a good thing. It means I'M NOT NUTS YAY!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> especially if someone spent alot on a commission and can only get hold of the person by fa


 Why wouldn't you just contact the commissioner by e-mail? If you're paying by PayPal then you're gonna get e-mail addresses anyway. :/

Ninja'd
vvvvvvvv


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> especially if someone spent alot on a commission and can only get hold of the person by fa


 
If you paid using paypal you have another email contact.

If you have absolutely no means of contacting someone outside of FA (no AIM, Facebook, YIM, GTALK, ANYTHING ELSE) I'm sorry but that's not really smart on your part.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

Rainbowdragon said:


> Which is a good thing. It means I'M NOT NUTS YAY!


 
exactly :3


----------



## Onewing (Aug 3, 2010)

139 guests aww brilliant. xD
Nothing to worry about, while the main site's distraction field is down, use this time wisely.


----------



## GreenEyedTiger (Aug 3, 2010)

Eh sooner or later it will be back up lets all just calm down and wait till then.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you paid using paypal you have another email contact.
> 
> If you have absolutely no means of contacting someone outside of FA (no AIM, Facebook, YIM, GTALK, ANYTHING ELSE) I'm sorry but that's not really smart on your part.


 

What about the commissioner that haven't paid the artist/fursuit maker? They keep contact through fa until pay time :\.. I mean its not like everyone expected the site to shut down all of a sudden. Anyways, i was just making a point. Im sure the site will go back up this time, but if it was going to permanently shut down we should have some notice :\ ..


----------



## Kits5786 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was browsing voraciously at 4 this morning and I got "database errors" and the pages struggled to load...it later fixed itself, but now this...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

OH MY GOD YOU GUYS.
Go outside you fatties.

You wont die without your porn for an hour or two. :V



FurFox4Ever said:


> What about the commissioner that haven't paid  the artist/fursuit maker? They keep contact through fa until pay time  :\.. I mean its not like everyone expected the site to shut down all of a  sudden. Anyways, i was just making a point. Im sure the site will go  back up this time, but if it was going to permanently shut down we  should have some notice :\ ..


THATS WHAT EMAILS ARE FOR.
ISNT TECHNOLOGY_* AMAZING*_?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> What about the commissioner that haven't paid the artist/fursuit maker? They keep contact through fa until pay time :\.. I mean its not like everyone expected the site to shut down all of a sudden. Anyways, i was just making a point. Im sure the site will go back up this time, but if it was going to permanently shut down we should have some notice :\ ..


 
Ok maybe I'm part of a non-existent group that has multiple-contact means with my artists. In the future get something else, an email, phone number. It's on the safe side and for your own benefit.


----------



## Ta-ek (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> What about the commissioner that haven't paid the artist/fursuit maker? They keep contact through fa until pay time :\.. I mean its not like everyone expected the site to shut down all of a sudden. Anyways, i was just making a point. Im sure the site will go back up this time, but if it was going to permanently shut down we should have some notice :\ ..


 
If you're the artist make an email account only for commissions and ask people to contact you only through email. Its a good practice.
When FA is down for a week, will you stop your work?


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

Whyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! T.=.T


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

There are currently 997 users online. 168 members and 829 guests

There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (32 members and 171 guests)

Oh my god you guys, just sign up! :I


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Ok maybe I'm part of a non-existent group that has multiple-contact means with my artists. In the future get something else, an email, phone number. It's on the safe side and for your own benefit.


 
Again just making a point but thanks for the pointers :3


----------



## Deedia (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe just the monitor is full with slimy white stuff


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Also is it just me, or can anybody not log into Sigma FA?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Deedia said:


> Maybe just the monitor is full with slimy white stuff


 I blame the babyfurs.
They spilt milk all over FA.


----------



## circuit (Aug 3, 2010)

4:32 PM EST and still a white screen for everything...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> There are currently 997 users online. 168 members and 829 guests
> 
> There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (32 members and 171 guests)
> 
> Oh my god you guys, just sign up! :I



And see all the bazillion dead threads get necroed? You know it'll happen!




FurFox4Ever said:


> Again just making a point but thanks for the pointers :3


 
No problem and sorry if I came off as rude. 



Deedia said:


> Maybe just the monitor is full with slimy white stuff


 
It was for a little while... and then I got on Fchan


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

maybe one of the admins will come on this thread to tell us what the heck is going on.


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys..............................................








FA is down.


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

Deedia said:


> Maybe just the monitor is full with slimy white stuff


 

Dont think so, cause i use an ipod, meaning my fingers would get all sticky. <.<;


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Why wouldn't you just contact the commissioner by e-mail? If you're paying by PayPal then you're gonna get e-mail addresses anyway. :/
> 
> Ninja'd
> vvvvvvvv


 

Not quite ninja'd. I use a different email for my Paypal account than I do for my regular emailing. Likewise, I know people who use one email for FA, another for MSN, and a third for Paypal.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

*furaffinity via Twitter* 
_But, in all seriousness, we are looking into it. Please hold.
_ 

AKA: they don't know whats up either, so stop bitchin about it and find something else to do.
Goddamn.


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


> Hey guys..............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That... made me laugh for some reason


----------



## Alfador (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> While the site is down, why don't some of you 100+ guests register on these forums? We could use some more members to liven the place up.


 
Probably a large portion of those are already registered users, who simply don't visit the forums very often and therefore have let their cookies expire... they then come in just to check on the site status, without logging in. And appear as guests.

I did until I logged in to post... this.  *hugs everyone*


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

i think i'll check FA...
hmmmm what's this?
**YOU OBTAINED...... Sticky White Stuff**

Demon Souls Reference FTW


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

*furaffinity via Twitter*
_Novastorm apparently had a small hiccup. We're looking into what the actual issue is right now. We'll keep you updated._ #ihateaugust


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> There are currently 997 users online. 168 members and 829 guests
> 
> There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (32 members and 171 guests)
> 
> Oh my god you guys, just sign up! :I


 
If they sign up, they'll just experience snide cynical remarks for being understandably new to the forums. Who wants to experience that?


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

I bet that its the server overheating. Or a black-out in the server's region.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

and i was being a guest logically speaking the percentage of users who just don't login and watch the issues progress ontinue or get repaired is at best 15% thos who have accounts but don't feel the need to log on. (im one who is replying to let that be known)


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, the figured out what was wrong.
-points up- :I


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's still down, now I have to resort to moving a random object on skate 3 and putting the dualshock 3 controller on me while I move the said object


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> Not quite ninja'd. I use a different email for my Paypal account than I do for my regular emailing. Likewise, I know people who use one email for FA, another for MSN, and a third for Paypal.


 
I have multiple email accounts for everything under the sun as well, but if it's money related I try and check them to make sure payments are on time/went through. Which makes sense if you care about your money.


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> There are currently 997 users online. 168 members and 829 guests
> 
> There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (32 members and 171 guests)
> 
> Oh my god you guys, just sign up! :I


 
Some of us are signed up, we just don't feel like logging in to see whats up.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> *furaffinity via Twitter*
> _Novastorm apparently had a small hiccup. We're looking into what the actual issue is right now. We'll keep you updated._ #ihateaugust


 
August ought to be the FA holiday month or something. We can celebrate by founding a religion that focuses on the Return of the Holy Blue-Tie Ferrox, and come up with carols about how He triumphed over his nemesis, the dreaded White Goo of Absence, and it's minions, 404, 403, 500, 502, and Read-Only Mode.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

in any case it's odd when a server that's working perfectly fine suddenly goes out...hey I know my unbelievably dirty mind has the answer.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> August ought to be the FA holiday month or something. We can celebrate by founding a religion that focuses on the Return of the Holy Blue-Tie Ferrox, and come up with carols about how He triumphed over his nemesis, the dreaded White Goo of Absence, and it's minions, 404, 403, 500, 502, and Read-Only Mode.


 
And then we can celebrate my birthday.
The only important thing. 8)


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> August ought to be the FA holiday month or something. We can celebrate by founding a religion that focuses on the Return of the Holy Blue-Tie Ferrox, and come up with carols about how He triumphed over his nemesis, the dreaded White Goo of Absence, and it's minions, 404, 403, 500, 502, and Read-Only Mode.


 
I PLEDGE MY FULL SUPPORT FOR THIS


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

i just said that XD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> August ought to be the FA holiday month or something. We can celebrate by founding a religion that focuses on the Return of the Holy Blue-Tie Ferrox, and come up with carols about how He triumphed over his nemesis, the dreaded White Goo of Absence, and it's minions, 404, 403, 500, 502, and Read-Only Mode.


 
I wouldn't mind joining up for this


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> August ought to be the FA holiday month or something. We can celebrate by founding a religion that focuses on the Return of the Holy Blue-Tie Ferrox, and come up with carols about how He triumphed over his nemesis, the dreaded White Goo of Absence, and it's minions, 404, 403, 500, 502, and Read-Only Mode.


 

Oh wow. Thats a bunch of'em. 

This made me laugh XD


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 3, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> especially if someone spent alot on a commission and can only get hold of the person by fa


 
Well, pardon, not meaning to be rude, but if a person can only be contacted by FA for an interaction where money is involved, they really aren't running a very good business.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

My father was a 404.
He does not approve of this holiday.



But nobody ever cared about him
Stupid 404.


----------



## Hyper-Fox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> There are currently 997 users online. 168 members and 829 guests
> 
> There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (32 members and 171 guests)
> 
> Oh my god you guys, just sign up! :I


 
Fine fine, I signed in! Happy? Naw jk. 

I'm glad the problem isn't just me but now the poor guys gotta try to fix it with 200 people harpin on em. =P


----------



## vahnfox (Aug 3, 2010)

FA still down.
Oh, god, please XD
I am so bored.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

Hyper-Fox said:


> Fine fine, I signed in! Happy? Naw jk.
> 
> I'm glad the problem isn't just me but now the poor guys gotta try to fix it with 200 people harpin on em. =P


 yes we are as i had to sign in to make that apparent that the percentage of users who watched but didnt want to reply wouldnt sign in which is 15% at best.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

vahnfox said:


> FA still down.
> Oh, god, please XD
> I am so bored.


 
Go play a video game or something.
FA =/= life


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

Its a 502 now


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, some of you users are ooooold. 

You should post sometimes! Well I mean, some of you did post but... I mean you should post more!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wow, some of you users are ooooold.
> 
> You should post sometimes! Well I mean, some of you did post but... I mean you should post more!


 
We might corrupt them.
We wouldn't want that.. >8B


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah same here 502 I guess the server finished well...darn it I want to make a really filthy reference about porn but I know that as many people will LOL as chew me out.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

vahnfox said:


> FA still down.
> Oh, god, please XD
> I am so bored.


we all are just chill we all want our porn fix but theres other places other than FA go to them .

heres a few.
http://www.imagefap.com
http://www.gelbooru.com
http://www.e621.com


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Rainbowdragon said:


> yeah same here 502 I guess the server finished well...darn it I want to make a really filthy reference about porn but I know that as many people will LOL as chew me out.


 
The whole, "PORN KILLED FA. IT'S NOT A WHITE SCREEN ITS _____" has already been made.
You're not new.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> We might corrupt them.
> We wouldn't want that.. >8B


We're all furries here, right? We're already corrupted!


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys, look!

GASP!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> we all are just chill we all want our  porn fix but theres other places other than FA go to them .
> 
> heres a few.
> http://www.imagefap.com
> ...


 
Did you really just post porn sites?
You're a fuckin' moron.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> The whole, "PORN KILLED FA. IT'S NOT A WHITE SCREEN ITS _____" has already been made.
> You're not new.


 
I know that but they're saying all it could be except the really obvious I have not heard one person say it's c**


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wow, some of you users are ooooold.
> 
> You should post sometimes! Well I mean, some of you did post but... I mean you should post more!


 
Do we really need another yakuzabadger or that kitsune guy trolling us... ?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Do we really need another yakuzabadger or that kitsune guy trolling us... ?


I thought you guys were trolling them. =S


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Did you really just post porn sites?
> You're a fuckin' moron.


hey furries +porn and boredom = good oppurtuinty.


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

*tries to chop 502 into little pieces with his sword.*

go away!!!!

D:<


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wow, some of you users are ooooold.
> 
> You should post sometimes! Well I mean, some of you did post but... I mean you should post more!


 
It's not my fault. I forgot where the forums were for over a year!

I rediscovered them recently. And I post...oh, maybe 20 times a week now? Should I post more? Where should I post? What if nobody likes my posts? Am I asking enough questions? D:


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> hey furries +porn and boredom = good oppurtuinty.


 Yes, because everyone just wants to jackoff 24/7.
Totally.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> Should I post more?


Yes.


Petrock said:


> Where should I post?


Everywhere.


Petrock said:


> What if nobody likes my posts?


Post anyway.


Petrock said:


> Am I asking enough questions? D:


No.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Yes, because everyone just wants to jackoff 24/7.
> Totally.


 
Well if I didn't have anything to do for the rest of the day, I wouldn't mind enjoying myself for a bit...

Also CURSE THE 504 has attacked!


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Yes, because everyone just wants to jackoff 24/7.
> Totally.


 wants to... maybe... can... no... please note i am not speaking for myself, but for someone i know, and i'm sure there are others like him...


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Yes, because everyone just wants to jackoff 24/7.
> Totally.


 reply was just a suggestion nothing more your the moron if you think a suggestion is bad and reply like i made some stereotypical furry drama biased POS claim like yourself.


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

502 is dead. Now its "temproary down"


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

got the 'fa is temporarily offline' page WAAAAH!


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Yes, because everyone just wants to jackoff 24/7.
> Totally.


 
Tottly duude... [/surfer]


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well if I didn't have anything to do for the rest of the day, I wouldn't mind enjoying myself for a bit...


 Make sure you wash your hands afterwards~



KiloFox said:


> wants to... maybe... can... no... please note i am not speaking for myself, but for someone i know, and i'm sure there are others like him...


 It fell off, didnt it.
I bet it did.
Fell right off.



the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> reply was just a suggestion nothing  more your the moron if you think a suggestion is bad and reply like i  made some stereotypical furry drama biased POS claim like  yourself.


 I can't read your sentence.
Please use commas and other punctuation.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

also furrys no drama we are trying to pass time here not start shit so lets tone down a bit and chat nicely


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> also furrys no drama we are trying to pass time here not start shit so lets tone down a bit and chat nicely


 
really you were just passing time? Well it's hard to tell in writing. Always is, I can never tell if a journal bashing something is being written seriously or as a joke half the time.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Make sure you wash your hands afterwards~
> \


 
paper towels and hand sanitizer do the trick just fine.

And to all of you who need porn. Google Images, VCL, and Fchan are all still online.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It fell off, didnt it.
> I bet it did.
> Fell right off.


 actually no... it's only 2PM, i don't feel ike doing THAT until about 10PM, AND i have family around... it's just a bad idea all around


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> also furrys no drama we are trying to pass time here not start shit so lets tone down a bit and chat nicely


Didn't you know? That's how furries pass time. That and fapping.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

Rainbowdragon said:


> really you were just passing time? Well it's hard to tell in writing. Always is, I can never tell if a journal bashing something is being written seriously or as a joke half the time.


good question lets find out XD, "joking" but really thats a great question.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Didn't you know? That's how furries pass time. That and fapping.


 This.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Aug 3, 2010)

hrmm well I don't need to be on FA tonight yet anyways, I have most of my contacts on MSN, got nothing to submit to galleries, and have noone to worry about commissions. *thumbs up* I'm good, bored, but good.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Didn't you know? That's how furries pass time. That and fapping.


at times yes and if its relevent enough to start that shit XD


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

That is so true. 

EDIT: I was talking to SirRob.


----------



## Battle-Jesus (Aug 3, 2010)

Fawwwwk. I have a commish waiting for approval by my client, too XDD
*plops down irritated*


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> That is so true.
> 
> EDIT: I was talking to SirRob.


 Use quotes.
They're amazing.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Use quotes.
> They're amazing.



I'm trying to. D:


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

so furries any new stuff out there games online or stuff i could be doing other than waiting for my games stamina and other attributes to replenish and shit and other chats to finish and all that shit.


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn downtime!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> I'm trying to. D:


 See the 'reply with quote' button?
Just click it when you want to reply to a person.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> See the 'reply with quote' button?
> Just click it when you want to reply to a person.


 Lol I know, I found out. I hadn't been to FA forum for a long while.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> so furries any new stuff out there games online or stuff i could be doing other than waiting for my games stamina and other attributes to replenish and shit and other chats to finish and all that shit.


 
well i made a journal a few days ago about a game... it's 100% FREE and it's awesome (the Gamecube version sells for $80+ on E-Bay last i checked) it's called Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

*furaffinity via Twitter* 
             We have identified the problem (configuration error) and we're working to bring the site back up. You may resume F5ing #ihateaugust


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was going to ask why FA is down, but according to what gatorgut said (with Twitter post), now I know. And hey, I just got on laptop for a day. Really, I'm not like other furries who'd sit on laptop, look at furry porn all day lmao.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Didn't you know? That's how furries pass time. That and fapping.


 
I'm founding a religion. :3 It's very time-passing.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

KiloFox said:


> well i made a journal a few days ago about a game... it's 100% FREE and it's awesome (the Gamecube version sells for $80+ on E-Bay last i checked) it's called Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst


 really i love that series and could u link me im unsure if itll link me properly to the site.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> I was going to ask why FA is down, but according to what gatorgut said (with Twitter post), now I know. And hey, I just got on laptop for a day. Really, I'm not like other furries who'd sit on laptop, look at furry porn all day lmao.


 FA is more than a website than just for porn for some people.
Apparently, people don't know wtf an email is so they need the notes.


----------



## Hyper-Fox (Aug 3, 2010)

All F5'ing repeatedly does is make Fender flash like a neon sign. D=


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> *furaffinity via Twitter*
> We have identified the problem (configuration error) and we're working to bring the site back up. You may resume F5ing #ihateaugust


 
*Sits down and listens to "inception" soundtrack as he "F5s" like a maniac*


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> I was going to ask why FA is down, but according to what gatorgut said (with Twitter post), now I know. And hey, I just got on laptop for a day. Really, I'm not like other furries who'd sit on laptop, look at furry porn all day lmao.


 how did you know .... ack *dies*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> I'm founding a religion. :3 It's very time-passing.


 
Is fapping going to be a religious ritual since we're all furries?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> FA is more than a website than just for porn for some people.
> Apparently, people don't know wtf an email is so they need the notes.


 I know, right? I have few emails for myself, even I have an email for my smartphone. So, yeah, why use PM if there's a LOT of emails you can use?


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> I'm founding a religion. :3 It's very time-passing.


 and as i said, i am pledging my full support... WE NEED A BIBLE (so that we can smack trolls with it) i just so happen to be a writer too!


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## FlyingFire (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys. Does anyone know when FA will be back up?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


>


 I fuckin' lold. xDD


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


>


 omg lmao XD


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

FlyingFire said:


> Hey guys. Does anyone know when FA will be back up?


 Please read the rest of the thread before posting. I'm giving everyone the Twitter updates...


----------



## Charn (Aug 3, 2010)

Who does a tiger need to chew on?
Is it you? It is you, isn't it...


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> really i love that series and could u link me im unsure if itll link me properly to the site.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1604153/

the link won't work right now... but it'll work eventually


----------



## FlyingFire (Aug 3, 2010)

I just wanted the fast 'n simple. o.o


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

FlyingFire said:


> Hey guys. Does anyone know when FA will be back up?


 


gatorguts said:


> Please read the rest of the thread before posting. I'm giving everyone the Twitter updates...


 
That's right...always read thread before you reply.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

FlyingFire said:


> I just wanted the fast 'n simple. o.o





 *furaffinity* 
_We have identified the problem (configuration error) and we're working to bring the site back up. You may resume F5ing #ihateaugust_ 


We don't know when it will be back up, just be patient.
I only posted that a page back. Its not hard to look, seriously.


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I fuckin' lold. xDD


 same here, any more relevant pics i need more of a laugh to pass much more time maybe some that knock me out for a good two hours from laughing so hard that i hit my head.


----------



## muddypaws (Aug 3, 2010)

I think everyone's encountering it... seems the sites down... again... ARGH!!!


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

the-pale-tailed-fox said:


> same here, any more relevant pics i need more of a laugh to pass much more time maybe some that knock me out for a good two hours from laughing so hard that i hit my head.


 try the "You Laugh You Lose" forum... it's almost always a riot


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

muddypaws said:


> I think everyone's encountering it... seems the sites down... again... ARGH!!!


 NO WAY?!
ITS DOWN?

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> We don't know when it will be back up, just be patient.
> I only posted that a page back. Its not hard to look, seriously.


 
You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


 I don't expect many furries to think properly.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


 Exactly.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 3, 2010)

Ladies and gentlefurs,
looks like our database had a little hick-up (or should I say: puked it's configs all over the place ). Techies just restarted the whole thing, so it'll take some time until everything's back (ETA unknown since we don't know how bad the whole thing actually was at this time). Please give us some time so we can make sure it doesn't happen again immediately. Thank you.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

Upside: Twitter has informed me the site might be up soon, and the Temporarily Offline splash page is now active.

Downside: I haven't had time to write a hymn, carol, chant, or even a prayer for this new religion. D:


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


 an excellent point!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> Upside: Twitter has informed me the site might be up soon, and the Temporarily Offline splash page is now active.
> 
> Downside: I haven't had time to write a hymn, carol, chant, or even a prayer for this new religion. D:


 Love the signature xD


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Ladies and gentlefurs,
> looks like our database had a little hick-up (or should I say: puked it's configs all over the place ). Techies just restarted the whole thing, so it'll take some time until everything's back (ETA unknown since we don't know how bad the whole thing actually was at this time). Please give us some time so we can make sure it doesn't happen again immediately. Thank you.


 
Thanks for the update 



Petrock said:


> Upside: Twitter has informed me the site might be up soon, and the Temporarily Offline splash page is now active.
> 
> Downside: I haven't had time to write a hymn, carol, chant, or even a prayer for this new religion. D:


 
Write the history then!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


>


 LOL! XD Perfect! 8D


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Ladies and gentlefurs,
> looks like our database had a little hick-up (or should I say: puked it's configs all over the place ). Techies just restarted the whole thing, so it'll take some time until everything's back (ETA unknown since we don't know how bad the whole thing actually was at this time). Please give us some time so we can make sure it doesn't happen again immediately. Thank you.


 
Was there any power failure in the area? Or an over heating?


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


>


 
BEST.

Aaaand they restart the server!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


>


 
*BANNED.**
*


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

Woot i got a bunch of people to comment on me while i was playing basketball... Go outside! xD


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> *BANNED.*


 
I Lol'd :3


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> *BANNED.**
> *


 You, sir, are a WIN.


----------



## Eunacis (Aug 3, 2010)

They're probably reinserting account registration.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Eunacis said:


> They're probably reinserting account registration.


 oh god i hope so


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Eunacis said:


> They're probably reinserting account registration.


 
No, they're doing this.



WarMocK said:


> Ladies and gentlefurs,
> looks like our database  had a little hick-up (or should I say: puked it's configs all over the  place ). Techies just restarted the whole thing, so it'll take some  time until everything's back (ETA unknown since we don't know how bad  the whole thing actually was at this time). Please give us some time so  we can make sure it doesn't happen again immediately. Thank you.


 
It's not THAT hard to scroll up, god damn..


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> No, they're doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not THAT hard to scroll up, god damn..



I know. Them dumbass furs. :|


----------



## the-pale-tailed-fox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> *BANNED.**
> *


+100 internets for you


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's not THAT hard to scroll up, god damn..


 
Don't overestimate the reading abilities of 12 year olds.


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Eunacis said:


> They're probably reinserting account registration.


 
'Twas a server config error, I doubt the registaration'll be up.


----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

i think i found the error...


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

And it's up, ladies and gentlemen! 8D


----------



## artfan1987 (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You're talking to a dominantly <18 age group of people. Do you really expect them to think properly?


 My points exactly.


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> No, they're doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not THAT hard to scroll up, god damn..


 well while they're at it if they're fixing registration that's a bonus


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Don't overestimate the reading abilities of 12 year olds.


 
o rite i frgt ppl dunno hor 2 red bcuz dey suk
omg lol im srry


----------



## Taggr (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't possibly work on arts while FA is down. I must continue reloading Twitter, FA, and this thread until my porn is back online. Screw sketching and possibly having something to post when the site returns. Time must be wasted, goddammit! >:[


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

aapur said:


> i think i found the error...


 OMFG IT'S SO CUTE!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## aapur (Aug 3, 2010)

KiloFox said:


> OMFG IT'S SO CUTE!


 

Remember: even if its cute, can it cause mass destruction ;3


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 3, 2010)

*furaffinity* 
             And we're back.                        less than 10 seconds ago   via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread is now officially moot: FA is back up! ALL PRAISE THE EXALTED FERROX!

Edit:

The Return of the Blue Tie is here! Rejoice!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

But yes! HORAY FOR THE BACK-UPNESS!


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> This thread is now officially moot: FA is back up! ALL PRAISE THE EXALTED FERROX!


 YES! TE FERROX BE PRAISED!


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay, looks like the hick-up's over. We're back in business. :3


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn it, the outage was a good excuse for me to conduct forum-based shenanigans...

Curse you Fender, curse youuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## yoka_neko (Aug 3, 2010)

-_-


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

Now, furries will be fapping to porn now. XD


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Now, furries will be fapping to porn now. XD


 not all of us...


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

KiloFox said:


> not all of us...


 I know. I don't do that either. |:


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

But you guys will still stay on the forums, right?

...Right?

Hello...? Is anybody out there.....?


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> I know. I don't do that either. |:


 who said anything about not doing it ever? i was just talking about NOW... (though i DO have a friend who claims he dosn't... he's 19 like me and i have a hard time believing him)


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But you guys will still stay on the forums, right?
> 
> ...Right?
> 
> Hello...? Is anybody out there.....?



*waves from distance* Hi there!



KiloFox said:


> who said anything about not doing it ever? i was just talking about NOW... (though i DO have a friend who claims he dosn't... he's 19 like me and i have a hard time believing him)



Lol, I just figured out what you meant. XD Sorry that took me a while for me to get what you said. D:


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> *waves from distance* Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I just figured out what you meant. XD Sorry that took me a while for me to get what you said. D:


 yeah... i need to get my mind out of the gutter all the damn time


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But you guys will still stay on the forums, right?
> 
> ...Right?
> 
> Hello...? Is anybody out there.....?


 
I'm here, I'm just drawing. o:


----------



## Lei-Lani (Aug 3, 2010)

My cable TV and internet service went off almost simultaneously after I saw the FA error on my screen. I had a sudden moment of fright thinking, "Oh no...major internet outage around the world!" Turned out they shut us off for non-payment. Woops. I let the bill get away from me there. *^^*


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lei-Lani said:


> My cable TV and internet service went off almost simultaneously after I saw the FA error on my screen. I had a sudden moment of fright thinking, "Oh no...major internet outage around the world!" Turned out they shut us off for non-payment. Woops. I let the bill get away from me there. *^^*


 If we DID had major internet outage around the world, I'm sure we'd...*PANIC!* D8


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> *waves from distance* Hi there!


Hey there WolfGuy. ^^


Petrock said:


> I'm here, I'm just drawing. o:


Hey, same here!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey there WolfGuy. ^^
> Hey, same here!


 Been a LONG time, eh?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't seem to be getting this problem.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Been a LONG time, eh?


Yes, a very long time.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, a very long time.


 Indeed.


----------



## Alex Cross (Aug 3, 2010)

I just don't see what the big deal is. There's a door outside. All you need to open it and --

HOLY SHIT IT BURNS.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Aug 3, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> If we DID had major internet outage around the world, I'm sure we'd...*PANIC!* D8



Yes, but how would we know about it happening? ^^

All I've heard all year is solar flares coverage. It always has me a bit jumpy. ^^


----------



## Petrock (Aug 3, 2010)

KiloFox said:


> and as i said, i am pledging my full support... WE NEED A BIBLE (so that we can smack trolls with it) i just so happen to be a writer too!


 
I didn't see this post earlier. D:

Yes! We need a Bible! I want to make the iconography so we can have an Iconography revolt later like all the big religions! 8D


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Petrock said:


> I didn't see this post earlier. D:
> 
> Yes! We need a Bible! I want to make the iconography so we can have an Iconography revolt later like all the big religions! 8D


 
 I have pretty cursive if you'd like me to write something pazazi for you.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow.... I look at the site after being gone all day and I find 4 threads about today's outage?

A few hours of down time around here, and you'd think it was World War III....

=>.>=


----------



## SirRob (Aug 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Wow.... I look at the site after being gone all day and I find 4 threads about today's outage?
> 
> A few hours of down time around here, and you'd think it was World War III....
> 
> =>.>=


I don't think anyone was really that flustered about it. It's just entertaining to be over the top about these things.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't think anyone was really that flustered about it. It's just entertaining to be over the top about these things.


 
I sure hope so....

=>.>=


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh noes, it's back, everyone PANIC!


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I just noticed it's return too


----------



## Hyasinth (Aug 15, 2010)

Me three :C hope it comes up again soon.


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah well... Too late to go outside.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 15, 2010)

WE MEET AGAIN, WHITE SCREEN.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 15, 2010)

OH GOODNESS, PEOPLE ARE SURPRISED.

I am heart broken. How will people be able to see my greatest masterpiece I just made? :C


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 15, 2010)

seriously.... again? ;-; ... im trying to get a 40k screenshot x.x


----------



## thoron (Aug 15, 2010)

How the hell did this threaad get to nine pages! The first time the white screen came it only lasted for 5 to 10 minutes. i thought thread would die almost immeadiately after. How did it get this long?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Must be a server problem again


----------



## Petrock (Aug 15, 2010)

And now it is time for us to turn to page 64 in the hymnal, and sing our daily hymn, "Did Someone Trip Over The Cable Again?".

_Upon the click of the mouse
My screen suddenly did not load,
a fear has gripped me by the heart:
the White Screen of Death I behold!

Did someone trip o'er the cable again?
Did someone unplug the machine?
Where has the Exalted Ferrox gone,
leaving us in our time of need?_


----------



## Timitei (Aug 15, 2010)

:'C


----------



## Kavi (Aug 15, 2010)

In the meantime...

~Clips obnoxiously long toenails~


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 15, 2010)

o.o


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Aug 15, 2010)

thoron said:


> How the hell did this threaad get to nine pages! The first time the white screen came it only lasted for 5 to 10 minutes. i thought thread would die almost immeadiately after. How did it get this long?


 
This is the same thread as before  necroed with the new problem in the forefront.


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 15, 2010)

thoron said:


> How the hell did this threaad get to nine pages! The first time the white screen came it only lasted for 5 to 10 minutes. i thought thread would die almost immeadiately after. How did it get this long?



what are you talking about? the last white screen lasted a few hours


----------



## FurFox4Ever (Aug 15, 2010)

its fixed :3


----------



## thoron (Aug 15, 2010)

FurFox4Ever said:


> o.o



When I first made this thread it only lasted a about 10 min. I guess I missed out on a white screen that followed later.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 15, 2010)

And it's back, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> And it's back, ladies and gentlemen.


Not one post since the last White Screen! Not one!!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 15, 2010)

...Error 502 screen! DX


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 15, 2010)

ah, 503'd.

what's the difference between 503 and 502, anyway?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> ah, 503'd.
> 
> what's the difference between 503 and 502, anyway?


 I'm wondering about that too


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Everyone else is getting error messages? Mine's running fine.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> what's the difference between 503 and 502, anyway?


1.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> Everyone else is getting error messages? Mine's running fine.


 it was just fixed


SirRob said:


> 1.


I enjoy your sarcasm, lol


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I enjoy your sarcasm, lol


Well... I try.


If it was fixed, why are there 137 users browsing this thread? Wait, maybe... maybe that means they're here just to enjoy the forums! Right? Right?!?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well... I try.
> 
> 
> If it was fixed, why are there 137 users browsing this thread? Wait, maybe... maybe that means they're here just to enjoy the forums! Right? Right?!?


 well, it just went away, anyway...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> well, it just went away, anyway...


Aw... the number's just getting lower... and lower.... ...and lower....


----------

